# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  “Sao” Chelsea đau đớn vì bố bị bắt cóc

## vmb_thaibui

*“Sao” Chelsea đau đ**ớ**n vì b**ố** b**ị** b**ắ**t cóc*

*(Thể thao 24h) – Tiền vệ trụ cột của Chelsea John Obi Mikel đang ở trong trạng thái vô cùng hoang mang và có phần tuyệt vọng khi ở quê nhà Nigeria, cha anh đã bị bắt cóc. Mới đây Mikel đã phải lên truyền hình năn nỉ những kẻ xấu thả người.*

Vụ việc xảy ra vào khoảng thứ 6 tuần trước khi cha của John Obi Mikel, ông Michael Obi, không về nhà. Kể từ đó đến nay gia đình vẫn chưa nhận được tin tức gì và cũng chưa rõ những kẻ bắt cóc muốn đòi bao nhiêu tiền. Thông tin trên được báo cho tiền vệ của Chelsea ngay trước khi anh cùng đội đội đá trận mở màn mùa mới với Stoke City hôm Chủ nhật.


John Obi Mikel đang trải qua những ngày khó khăn

Sau trận đấu Mikel đã xuất hiện trên kênh _Sky Sports News_ với vẻ mặt hết sức lo lắng và đề nghị những kẻ bắt cóc hãy thả cha mình. “Xin hãy thả cha tôi. Ông ấy đã già và chưa từng làm hại đến ai. Tôi không biết vì sao người ta lại bắt ông ấy”. Ở quê nhà ông Michael là chủ một công ty vận tải nhỏ tại thành phố Jo, bang Plateau. Mikel cho biết suốt cả trận đấu vừa qua anh chỉ nghĩ đến cha mình và mong cơ quan chức năng giúp đỡ.
“Nigeria là nơi tôi sinh ra và tôi cố gắng giúp đỡ gia đình nhiều nhất có thể. Tôi chơi bóng vì đất nước mình. Và giờ chính là lúc tôi cần đất nước giúp đỡ tôi. Bất kỳ ai đang bắt giữ cha tôi hoặc biết ông ấy đang ở đâu vui lòng liên lạc với tôi và hy vọng ông sẽ được thả”, Obi Mikel khẩn khoản.
Đồng thời anh cho biết đây là chuyện rất hiểm xảy ra tại khu vực mình sinh sống. “Ở phía Đông Nigeria các vụ bắt cóc xảy ra rất nhiều nhưng tôi nghĩ ở phía Bắc thì cha tôi là người đầu tiên rơi vào tình trạng này. Đó là một nơi sinh sống rất an toàn”.
Để bày tỏ sự chia sẻ và ủng hộ với cầu thủ của mình, Chelsea đã ra thông báo chính thức: “Tất cả mọi người tại Chelsea đều rất lo lắng khi nghe tin cha của John Obi Mikel bị mất tích và có thể đã bị bắt cóc. Chúng tôi sẽ ủng hộ Mikel và gia đình cậu ấy hết mình trong tình cảnh khó khăn này”.
Đây không phải lần đầu tiên người thân của một tuyển thủ Nigeria bị bắt cóc. Năm 2008, em trai của hậu vệ đáng cho Everton Joseph Yobo cũng bị bắt đi tại Port Harcourt. Sau đó 10 ngày Nornu Yobo được thả dù vậy gia đình không tiết lộ chi tiết về tiền chuộc.

*Các chuyên mục khác*
lưu gia linh
ao so mi
ngoc trinh khoe hang
áo sơ mi
samsung galaxy s
samsung galaxy s ii
long ruoi

----------

